# Superimposing breed standard onto stack photo



## Emily (Nov 8, 2008)

Does anyone know how to do this? I've seen the finished product but am unsure of how to go about it. I tried to find an example but was unable to. It is just the white lines of the standard placed over the photo...

Thanks!


----------



## Kava3 (Jan 28, 2009)

Wish I could help you, but I have no idea. I know how to do it in photoshop, but if you're looking for word or something like that, I don't know much on how to overlay unless you can change the initial picture's makeup to make it translucent.


----------



## Emily (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks anyway! I'll keep looking. I suppose I could always trace the angulation lines and hold them up to the picture myself


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

This was done in photoshop. It was the best I could 'fit' the standard over Rugen. (He's still growing)


















I'm new to this program but it wasn't hard once I found the right photo to use. I needed just the outline of the GSD standard without a fill color behind it. Like what you were describing. 
I superimposed this photo over my boy. I'm sorry- I don't know how to do it without photoshop, I hope this helps. Maybe you could use the transparent photo in another program.

How I did it in Photoshop Elements: I created a new "blank file" under the file menu. After resizing the photo of my GSD down to the same size as the outline I selected the portion of the image I wanted to use (crtl a) and copied it (ctrl c) then pasted it on the new blank file (ctrl v) which created a new layer. I did the same with the outline of the GSD and then changed the transparency of the standard outline's layer to about 44%. From there I flattened the image and saved it.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I used Cara's link. He was looking up in this pic so the heads don't really match.


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Lies- I just love Nikon. He couldn't be more perfect.









Emily- It's possible using that link I posted to superimpose the image over your photo using Power Point. It doesn't look quite as nice, but it's actually easier to get your photos sized correctly lined up, at least for me it was!











How to in Power Point:
Insert your GSDs photo first then the standard over it. From there you can make your GSDs photo larger or smaller to fit inside the standard by grabbing the corner of the photo. Once they are lined up select the standard photo and right click- format picture. In this box you can set the transparency of the photo. I have it set at 23% in the photo above. Next select both photos (drag a box around both to do so) and right click again- select grouping- group. Then all that's left to do is save it. Select "File" then "save as"- Change the format from ppt to gif (Graphics Interchange Format). Then you're done!

I'd love to see more of our GSDs here if you wouldn't mind posting your final product!!! If you are having a hard time I can help or do it for you in either program. Just let me know. 

Have fun!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks Cara! I love Rugen and his head! I would love to put his head on Nikon, lol. I hope Nikon matures to look like Rugen.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Whoever knows how to super impose like this i would love if someone could do it on one of Ty's pics and explain it to me. Thanks.. I am trying to learn, but this should make it easier to see .


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

trudy I can do one of Ty later tonight when I get back from dinner (don't have the software on this computer)


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank you very much


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Here's the standard on Ty


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks so much for that, I think he looks not too bad. He would have fit it better if she hadn't pulled his head up. He never holds it that high, but she held it up for the pics. I look forward to some critiques so I know what to look at and what strengths and weaknesses are.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah mine had the same problem, Nikon's head was too high.

I'm not into North American show lines but I do like your Ty. I'm no expert but it looks like he has nice bone and "substance". I don't know the technical terms, lol, but he doesn't look fine boned with a shallow chest like some of the show lines. I think he looks pretty masculine and mature too. I like how he is stacked in that pic.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I tried another with Nikon to get his head in a better position

Took this pic tonight


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Lies, Nikon gets more handsome every day, week, month.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Aw, thanks! Of course I agree but if I didn't I'd be a crappy owner! I do like him though, I know he's not perfect but I like that he doesn't seem to be extremely angulated or roached, at least not yet. I don't mind a reasonable amount of either.

I tried my ball-on-fence technique this afternoon, using natural light rather than the flash, since the color in the other is sort of odd:



















I don't know whether his head is supposed to be up tall or more forward?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Lies, first picture is better than the second. First picture frontend could be just a smidge more under him. The up back leg (far leg) could go back just a smidge and the toes should lineup with the front of the knee, the nearside back leg is pretty good. You want it to look like the dog is leaning forward just a bit.

Val


----------

